# want to learn Ju Jitsu, Judo Dan grade



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

I have a Judo Dan grade and want to learn Ju jitsu, where do I go from here.  Any ideas, I live in watford UK!

Main reason being to learn dissarmament techniques.


----------



## Korppi76 (May 7, 2009)

In UK I would train Jukoshin ryu Jujutsu.
What I have heard Bryan Cheek has good judo backround.

But other clubs http://www.jitsufoundation.org/jujitsu.asp?Page=jujitsu&region=London

I have been one of his seminars and going to go for part of next one which is  next week's weekend.


----------

